# I primi 1000 per Housecameron



## Paulfromitaly

*Congratulations, Mrs, Miss or Ms 
E mille altri ancora *


----------



## Saoul

Congratulazioni! Ottimo lavoro!

Altri mille, per favore, e con una certa urgenza anche!


----------



## TrentinaNE

*Complimentoni,* *housecameron*!​ 
~ Elisabetta​


----------



## MAVERIK

CONGRATULANTIONS  *housecameron!!!!*


----------



## sabrinita85

*Brava!!!

 Continua così
!!!

***​


----------



## k_georgiadis

May I add my congratulations, Housecameron? It's good to have you on the Forum.


----------



## MünchnerFax

Oh, finalmente un'altra occasione. 
_Ein Prosit der Gemütlichkeit!_


----------



## housecameron

Ma non sapevo niente delle congratulazioni!! 
Grazie ragazzi! Sono commossa e molto fiera 
Spero di non deludervi, carissimi!
Un grazie particolare a Georgiadis, Sabrinita e Mave.
Ci vediamo sul forum, nel bene e nel male 
Baci baci!!


----------



## giovannino

Congratulazioni, housecameron!


----------



## Jana337

*Brava! Auguri. *​


----------



## Siberia

Heaps of best wishes on their way from
Siberia whoooooooooooooooooooooooooooossssssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------

